# Pittsburgh Craigslist



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Check out this old guy in Armstrong County who needs a home.*

Golden Retriever 9 years old

I will e-mail them a list of rescues around our area.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

That is so sad.... giving up an old boy like that. 

While I don't know the circumstances of his owner, it still is upsetting. I hope he finds a good home. 

I just checked the Pittsburgh Craigslist yesterday too! He must have been put up in the afternoon.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ughh, I hate to see this. Yes, your dog will get old. No, you can't just get a new one when this one starts to get expensive. Now, I know this is assuming a lot, but it happens. 

*sigh* Will contact them about GRIN & WAGS.


----------

